# Que pic puedo utilizar para controlar servomotores



## grupojmk (May 8, 2009)

Hola, soy estudiante en electrónica y tengo que hacer de proyecto un hexapodo con servomotores. Les agradeseria si me dan una idea del pic que tendria que usar para controlar los 18 servosmotores que lleva. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ingmiguelito (May 8, 2009)

mmm se me ocurre q realmente podrias utilizar cualquier pic q tenga la opcion de pwm q es lo q necesitas para mover los servos, los pics de la serie 16fxxx tienen esta opcion, si queres hacer las cosas un poco mas controladas entonces podes calcular los tiempos de los pulsos y utilizar cualquier pic independiente del pwm..


----------



## diego_z (May 8, 2009)

si  se podria usar la linea 16fxx , asi como tambien cualquier pic que no tenga ese modulo , ya que la señal la puedes generar con una rutina que controle los tiempos , y asi determine la frecuencia, en definitiva lo puedes hacer con cualquiera que tengas a mano


----------



## diegorobot (May 9, 2009)

saludos

para mi cualquier pic se puede utilizar pero para empezar y para que no te cueste encontrarlos con la serie 16XX  empieza con el 16f84 muy basico y existe bastante información sobre ese micro ya despues dependera de la cantidad de servos a a utilizar y comprarias el apropiado 

espero y te sirva este comentario  

www.pic16f84a.org       una pagina exclusiva del pic


----------

